# Sawstop, newer version



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I've noticed this past weekend that, Sawstop now has available a newer version. Much cheaper price too. It's around $1600.00. I believe like a contractors table. Y'all might want to take a good look at it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone interested can view the video Axlmyk took of the Sawstop in action. You will find it in the Lobby under Pen turning for the troops. Some day all saws will offer this amazing technology.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a video of it using Steve's real finger for the test.

http://www.toologics.com/Videos/Amazing_Tool_Videos/SawStop_ACTUAL_finger_DEMO!_200811231099.html

I would say he believes in his own product :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a neat saw but some people are just plain nuts..

I guess this guy as not got the word, always use a push stick and keep your fingers away from the saw blade 
It would be cheaper than putting out 1600.oo for a cheap looking table saw. 


=========







Bob said:


> Here is a video of it using Steve's real finger for the test.
> 
> http://www.toologics.com/Videos/Amazing_Tool_Videos/SawStop_ACTUAL_finger_DEMO!_200811231099.html
> 
> I would say he believes in his own product :sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> That's a neat saw but some people are just plain nuts..
> 
> I guess this guy as not got the word, always use a push stick and keep your fingers away from the saw blade
> It would be cheaper than putting out 1600.oo for a cheap looking table saw.


Sorry, bj , but on this one I would have to disagree with you.
Your statement is akin to saying "don't wear seat belts....no one is going to run into you"

The guy did it to disprove the may many skeptics that were saying that its okay to do it with a hot dog but has he enough faith in his own invention to prove it.

Well, he proved it...

The main comment from the many people who have seen the demonstration is in regard to the cost.

How much does it cost to install seat belts and air bags in a car?


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well James you've been with us long enough to know that Bj calls it as HE sees it, he calls a spade a spade, there's rarely any ambiguity in Bj's statements!

As for the saw, a most impressive demonstration, however I wonder what fail safe mechanisms are built in.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> That's a neat saw but some people are just plain nuts..
> 
> I guess this guy as not got the word, always use a push stick and keep your fingers away from the saw blade
> It would be cheaper than putting out 1600.oo for a cheap looking table saw.
> ...


Bj, while agreeing with you 100% that we shouldn't stop using all available safety equipment just because we have the SawStop, it's nice to know in the back of one's mind that the one time we get careless, and we ALL do, there is something in place to counteract that "Aw sh!t!!" moment of stupidity.

I've seen the demo and I was very impressed. But, I'm not rushing out to buy one, due, as James indicated, the cost factor. 

That, and I have several push sticks to choose from. 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI guys

I saw a demo on TV and the guy was trying to sell others that his bullet poof jacket would stop bullets and he said "go ahead and shoot ME ,go ahead shoot ME " and the guy did, it put him on his butt when the 30-30 slug hit him, one more guy that's just NUTS...other ways to make your point...than putting your hand in the meat grinder.

I think the jackets saves ivies but if I wanted to take someone down I would hit him in the head,,,or if it didn't want to kill him maybe right in the zipper.... 


========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> HI guys
> 
> if I wanted to take someone down I would hit him maybe right in the zipper....
> 
> ...


OUCH!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

See what I mean about Bj, no doubt what so ever as to what he meant!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

To many nuts in this world, like the people that jump out of a good plane or the real nuts that jump off a bridge with a rope around their feet...but God likes them, he sure made a lot of them.. 

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As much as I'd like to disagree with you Bj, I can't, I agree with every word. There are more than enough risks in life without going out and meeting new ones head on.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been unlucky enough to lose concentration and cut my finger tip off on the table saw. The one visit to the ER would have paid for the Sawstop, the cabinet version. So in that respect I guess it is worth the money, though I still do not have one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not knocking this safety saw and I'm sure neither is Bj, rather, we refer to people taking un-necessary risks like the guy who touched the blade and people who jump out of the relative safety of an aircraft or those who jump from tall buildings. I personally have too many interests in life to take such risks, quite apart from the fact that I'm a coward!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

This sawstop as been running in the back of my head for the last day or two,, 

I would like him to do one more demo, but this time glue 4 hot dogs to a board, just like someones hand so to speak, then trim the board like some one would do on the table saw and see how many hot dogs are just a bit shorter just like someones fingers, no one in their right mind would put just their hand on a table saw that's running ..

I keep thinking of the port chop he had in his demo, I would say that's more like it, many cut stock the same way, with two hands on the board and push it over the blade.

I always use two push sticks, one to push with and one to hold the stock to fence.
I'm always thinking of what I'm going to do at the end of the pass, I just about always hit the power switch just b/4 the saw blade cuts the last part of the board and let the board slow/stop the blade down..b/4 I try and remove the two parts of the board..

But I'm a bit of a CS when it comes to the table saw but I have all my fingers so I guess it's working for me.. 

========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

I am with you on TS fears. I would love to find a way to live without a TS in my shop and I am getting closer as time goes.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

No need to be afraid of the table saw, it never moved and hit anything on its own. It is a safe tool, it is us humans that are the problem.

I 'll tell you one thing a cut on the table saw is not nearly as bad as a cut from a router bit making mince meat out of you.

A router is just as dangerous as a table saw and both need a healthy respect not fear.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I put the table saw and the chain saw in the same glass ( Shark Saws ) 

Maybe some day we all can have lazier saws in the CNC format....that would be nice no hands on so to speak..and no body parts left behind on the table 
But I think the CNC router is next for many shops, many mfg. are now using them to cut parts out for furniture , with little waste in stock and very safe to use...I was watching Norm A. (NYWS) and he was making cabinets for a kitchen update and it did show just some of the new CNC equipment they are now using..
It would be so nice just to plug in what you want and come back and pickup all the parts to a little box,with all the dovetails cut right on , all that would be needed is to just glue it up..it's coming I think 

It's true the router bit can rip you up but it will not remove parts like a 10" blade can do in a heart beat..not to say anything about the band saw ( meat saw ) 

=====


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I would like him to do one more demo, but this time glue 4 hot dogs to a board, just like someones hand so to speak, then trim the board like some one would do on the table saw and see how many hot dogs are just a bit shorter just like someones fingers, no one in their right mind would put just their hand on a table saw that's running ..


The hot dogs would get cut. You must be holding them for the saw to kick off. It detects the grounding of your body.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I also got that from the demo, but how many times do you have your hand on the saw table when cutting stock 

How about putting a ground wire from the hot dogs to the table just for a demo and some kicks 
If that works maybe by putting a ground wire around your leg to make sure one is ground to the table saw..  


=====



AxlMyk said:


> The hot dogs would get cut. You must be holding them for the saw to kick off. It detects the grounding of your body.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If the tool has a motor that spins a very sharp implement at a high rate of speed... IT'S DANGEROUS!!! and therefore demands total respect, be it router, table saw, band saw, etc. You don't have to fear it, but do respect the fact that it can and will remove body parts so fast you don't know it happened until it's already over.
IMHO, those who use power tools without reading and practicing all safety rules are asking for it just as much as those who jump out of perfectly good airplanes or off buildings. Again, that is just my opinion. YMMV


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I also got that from the demo, but how many times do you have your hand on the saw table when cutting stock


It works much the same way as a lamp you touch to turn on and off. You aren't grounded as such, but it detects the capacitance ground of your body.
Quite an amazing saw.

By the way Bob. They shut I-70 down just after we went through the Eisenhower tunnel yesterday. Some bozo in a big Mercedes was going backward because he couldn't get his car to go uphill. It was a real mess. Would love to stop by and visit, but we have no car here. Bummer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I'm not to sure what you are saying,, so you touch the saw then turn on the saw then put your hand on the board and run it over the blade and with some luck it will not remove your fingers,, is that right.. ?

Yep, it was nasty in Colorado, I-70 was in a lock down for hours..
Many don't know that snow is slick stuff  they put in new law as of 12-1-08 no chains no can use the I-70 when the sign is on , they put in new stops at the bottom of both ends to sale chains and put them on for the Mercedes drivers..they also now have big tow trucks every 5 miles to pull the big trucks out.., it's about time I-70 is/was hell with snow on it ...

Maybe next time  



==========


AxlMyk said:


> It works much the same way as a lamp you touch to turn on and off. You aren't grounded as such, but it detects the capacitance ground of your body.
> Quite an amazing saw.
> 
> By the way Bob. They shut I-70 down just after we went through the Eisenhower tunnel yesterday. Some bozo in a big Mercedes was going backward because he couldn't get his car to go uphill. It was a real mess. Would love to stop by and visit, but we have no car here. Bummer.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I'm not to sure what you are saying,, so you touch the saw then turn on the saw then put your hand on the board and run it over the blade and with some luck it will not remove your fingers,, is that right.. ?


Not quite right.
You turn on the saw power. It goes through a self check, then activates the power circuit. If you touch the blade while it's running, it detects that like those touch lamps do. You can always bypass the safety and cut right through hot dogs, fingers, and anything else you want to slice up.

Send me a PM with your phone number and address. If our daughter gets home early, maybe I could use her vehicle and visit for a bit.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I take it that no one noticed the biggest thing he did. He did stick his hand in a ice chest, never did show him wipe his hand dry. Water makes a nice conductor.

The tool is only as dangerous as the person operating it. Accidents are caused by carelessness.

I'm wondering now if I made a mistake posting this.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Certainly not a mistake. Nothing wrong with a nice little discussion.
I saw the "Break Dancing" episode on the TV program, Time Warp. I did notice that he also put the side of his finger to the side of the blade, where the least damage could occur.
Seeing the hot dog demo in person was quite the show none the less.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

there are lots of beginners who cant afford to throw money away on festools and sawstops. and i have already seen proof that a more economical tool in the hands of an experienced person can look a lot better than something produced with a festool its not what you spend, its what you can do with what you have. the sawstop is a great idea and sooner or later someone that doesnt want to get rich will make it available to the masses.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It's true the router bit can rip you up"

How true, it's for this very reason that I and others have been attempting to teach the benefits of plunge routing using female templates where, releasing the pressure on the router allows the cutter to safely return to the body of the router,as opposed to template routing on the table where the cutter is exposed, just waiting to greet a finger or two.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

levon said:


> there are lots of beginners who cant afford to throw money away on festools and sawstops. and i have already seen proof that a more economical tool in the hands of an experienced person can look a lot better than something produced with a festool its not what you spend, its what you can do with what you have. the sawstop is a great idea and sooner or later someone that doesnt want to get rich will make it available to the masses.


Yes that's true I knew a guy that could make miraculous things with a butter knife. 

But do not fool yourself, great tools make a great talent even greater. And great tools make a beginner feel like a pro. Get the best tools you can possibly afford, if that's a ryobi so be it. 

Its like using a truly sharp chisel for the first time, it's unbelievable. Most probably have never used a truly sharp chisel and the ones that have know what I am talking about. 

I messed with homeowner type tools far to long and thought I was the problem when in fact a lot of the tools I had were the problem. The better tools just make woodworking more fun. I know to many people that have given up the hobby because they could not do an operation or had no patience, when in fact it was the tools they were trying to use that were the issue. Unless you have used the better tools you will never know, I didn't. Once I needed to make money with the tools is when I learned my lesson and purchased tools I probably should not have afforded at the time. They have paid for themselves many times over since.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it true that the "saw stop" only works one time? Then the circuit & motor or what ever need replaced. Anyone know the cost of getting the saw to work after an event?
A few years ago, it was at the AK state fair. They only showed the video cause it cost to much to do an actual demo. (of course, what is a finger worth? )
Don't know if it still works that way with new technology.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I think they said 60.oo for the break and the a new blade..maybe..I think I saw a chip fly off the blade...in the demo...

========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Sometimes, repeat, SOMETIMES, you can use the blade again, but it isn't something I might want to do.
It literally gets buried in the aluminum of the brake. If you can pry/dig it out, you might be able to reuse it.

The brake gets a major distortion job when it trips, and is unusable. So, $60 for the brake, and a new blade.


----------

